
Is Wikileaks selectively targeting NATO countries on behalf of Russia? - NN88
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3pnjzv/wikileaks_obtains_cia_chiefs_hacked_emails_says/cw824ni
======
Zigurd
Reddit? srsly?

